# My UDS smoke



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

This is the first chance I've had to try out my UDS....
Here is a link to my UDS build....http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=16850



I fired it up with all vents open....



Seasoned up a hunk-o-pork.....



Made some twice baked tatoes, seasoned up some bella mushrooms and a split leek.



After the pork had smoked awhile, I added the veggies.




Took the veggies off after about 35 minutes.....



Smoked the meat at 250 the whole time...



Pulled the pork out at 180, covered and let it sit.



I love my little side table, it's really handy....




Supper....with leftovers to last me awhile. :)




I'm very happy with the UDS, It worked great for me.
Forgot to say, I used hickory. The whole smoke was faster than I had planned, about 8 hours. I think I'm gonna like this little cooker. :)


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice.........as always.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 19, 2008)

wow!!! that is a great set upand a great looking smoke...


----------



## vlap (Jun 19, 2008)

Seriously good stuff there! Take those leeks and make a smokey onion soup!

As always perfect food!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2008)

Impressive looking smoker and meat!  Hope it treats you well.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Joe, Fireguy and Vlap! I think I'm going to like this smoker.

Vlap, smoked leek soup, now that sounds awesome!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Downstate!


----------



## crockadale (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice job Cowgirl, the more of those drums I see the more I think there will be one in my future just for fun.


----------



## seboke (Jun 19, 2008)

Great deal Patty!  I always love your qview too - the way you give us a meal presentation laid out on a plate.


----------



## daddio (Jun 19, 2008)

super looking vittles there cowgirl!!! yea i need another cooker like i need another hole in my head,but i'm sure thinking of building one of these,reckon how many 6-7 lbers could you get in one of those? great pics by the way


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Dale, Seboke and DADDIO!

I plan on this being my last smoker build....well it should be. lol


----------



## vlap (Jun 19, 2008)

It is the last... till the next one


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

That sounds about right Vlap!


----------



## daddio (Jun 19, 2008)

how many 6-7 lb butts could you get in one of those cowgirl.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm guessing about 4 7lbers. Not sure if 5 would fit.


----------



## daddio (Jun 19, 2008)

now see.....that's another good incentive to build one!!! lol like i need more incentive!!


----------



## richtee (Jun 19, 2008)

SUCH a prim an' proper smoker, that Cowgal!  :{) Beautiful!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Ya need to build one DADDIO. They are very affordable and easy to put together!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Richtee;211184ISUCH a prim an' proper smoker said:


> LOL...Rich, I'm not sure about the prim and proper part, but thanks!


----------



## daddio (Jun 19, 2008)

if i drag one more smoking anything up around this house my ol lady is gonna have my butt in a smoker!!! if it even looks like i could build a fire in it she starts getting a bit nervy now!! lol


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL.......


----------



## abelman (Jun 19, 2008)

Jeanie, Great smoke and smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Care to share some of those vittles, LOL.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Abelman!! I sure have plenty of leftovers, I'll send ya some.


----------



## crockadale (Jun 19, 2008)

Never say never


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 19, 2008)

Should you really take a leek and put it in your soup??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





... I know back to my room


----------



## abelman (Jun 19, 2008)

Leeks are a must for a truly great New England Clam Chowder.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=18832


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks awesome great meal  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nice UDS


----------



## richtee (Jun 19, 2008)

Hahahaha  aaaaa Hahahahaaa!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Piney!
I just had the second twice baked potato and some of the smoked pork for supper again tonight.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 19, 2008)

mighty fine eatin over there!

-rob


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## ronp (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice presentation.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you ron!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi Cowgirl
I love the uds, the side table brilliant!
Your meal looks amazing too! I can't wait to try some leeks now! why didn't I think of that??!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks BBQ!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks great, cowgirl.  Those sides look delicious.


----------



## rtom (Jun 20, 2008)

looks good where did you find the plans for the uds?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Glen and rtomcza!

There have been several posts here about building them, but I don't think any plans have been posted.
I could be wrong.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2008)

rtom, I sent a pm to ya.


----------

